# Polar Boats???



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with polars? I am looking at a 17ft. THanks for any help.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

btt


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I like Polar boats. Don't know much about ride. But I llke the way everything is laid out. I did tops on two of them this year. _


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to dive off of a 21' Polar and the guy that owned it had a problem with transom rott and took an act of congress to get it fixed still under warrenty.almost lost his 200 johnson. They might have fixed the problem in the last few years I don't know.

Check to see if they took out all the wood in the transom and use all glass. That would make my decision


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Their nice, so are Cape Horns.



Kevin


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a 2006 Polar 1900 CC with a Yamaha 115. I have been happy with the boat. It does not ride particulaly dry, but that is what you get with a small boat.

On mine, the T-top attaches to the console instead of the floor. I have had it come loose several times. Other than that, i like my boat a lot.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The 17 has a 60 on it, I am worried about it being underpowered what do yall think?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats the max rating for that boat. Don't go too far under max, for best performance


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

A buddy of mine had a 1998 17' Polar skiff a couple of years ago and the hull split in two somewhere along the keel while he was running across the bay at standard speed with a little chop and didn't even hit anything.Polar flat out refused repair even though it was under warranty. He talked to every manager he could get a hold of at the plant and none of them would even try to make the situation right. Evidently, the damage was beyond repair and he ended up having to sell the boat for scrap.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Freespool (10/8/2007)*Thanks for the replies. The 17 has a 60 on it, I am worried about it being underpowered what do yall think?


That sounds about half the power I would want on it. Not for speed but for powering over waves or when quick acceleration or power is required.Imagine loading the boat with one or two full size buddies, appropriately stocked coolers with ice, full fuel and enough fishing tackle to last four generations and you see what I mean. Oh, but I do like the look of them though. A good friend of mine just bought one (2310) I believe,but had to go back Iraq. No usage or fishing reports yet.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, thanks for letting me know about problems people have had. I fish really hard almost everyday and durability is definitely a priority.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It was originally made along the lines of the cape horn, so maybe you ought to check them out I haven't heard any problems with warranty issues. They are locally built in Milton. You definitely want to make a well informed decision before a major purchase.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea, I am looking for something to fish real skinny water. I started off with my mind set on gettign a carolina skiff, but have had trouble finding a good used one and this polar looked like it would do whatI wanted.


----------



## AquaBlue22 (Sep 28, 2007)

A buddy of mine has a 21" CC Polar, it's a really nice boat, dry. They really like it, but you know the minute he bought it he got 2 foot fever!


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 17` CC Polar. I love it. It`s got a 90HP Johnson behind it which is not quite enough to get it out of the water. I would say a 115hp would be perfect.:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Wanna fish really skinny, look up Majek boats. They have a 19' redfish that will run on a wet napkin. My buddy has one and I love it. I think he got boat, motor, and trailer for around 23,000.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have seen majek and flatlanders and they are unbeleivable, pretty much my dream inshore boat.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure if BuckyT made the change over to the new board but he has a Polar. 19 or 21 with a Yammy 150. I've fished on it many times and love the boat. I love my Key West too though.


----------

